# So much pain



## SillyLady (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi, 
I have never posted on this board before. But I'm curious if anyone else has ever experienced a pain like this before. Last night around 11p, my lower back and left hip started hurting. Today the pain is excruciating! 

Granted, I did help a friend move but this is delayed by a day or so if that's why I'm in pain..

Any ideas? I took a muscle relaxer. It didn't work. 6 hours later I tried pain meds and didn't help. Now I've taken 800 mg of ibuprofen and it seems a little more bearable but still hurts.

I'm concerned bc I have a very high pain tolerance. Let me put it this way, I broke my arm in 3 places once and went 2 days before I went to the ER. So for me to say this is excruciating pain then it's bad. You know?


----------



## penguin (Jul 10, 2011)

What sort of pain is it? Stabbing, constant, what?

I'll occasionally pinch a nerve in my right hip, which is excruciating, and sends darts of pain down my right thigh as it sets my hip on fire. Moving at all is almost impossible at first, and it usually has me in tears.

Can you move much? I'd try stretching and using heat packs to try to lessen the pain.


----------



## Dansinfool (Jul 10, 2011)

Eve though your having pain a day or so later you can have what is a delayed reaction from twisting, lifting or pulling. You may have over extened
or hyperexdended your back muscles. There are a lot of things you could have done so, I dont like to speculate. Listen to your body. If your in that much "Pain" see a Doc.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 10, 2011)

Just throwing this out there, I had a kidney stone a few years ago and I didn't know what was wrong with me and I thought I was dying. I had excruciating, crippling pain in my lower back at first along with abdominal pain. The pain slowly moved around my left side and nothing would really help it.


----------



## Paul (Jul 10, 2011)

It best if you could get in touch with your doctor or go to the emergency room. If you are in extreme pain this needs to be checked out to be sure there isn't something seriously wrong. Please go get it checked out.



SillyLady said:


> Hi,
> I have never posted on this board before. But I'm curious if anyone else has ever experienced a pain like this before. Last night around 11p, my lower back and left hip started hurting. Today the pain is excruciating!
> 
> Granted, I did help a friend move but this is delayed by a day or so if that's why I'm in pain..
> ...


----------



## Jah (Jul 11, 2011)

If you are in a lot of pain you should go straight to a doctor. It could be something serious.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 12, 2011)

I think if you're in that much pain, you should get seen. It's just so hard to say what it is, but even if it's a strain from helping someone move, you're going to need super good drugs to make you comfortable. At this point, Motrin is about the best you can take over the counter, and you're taking the most you're supposed to take. But the doctor can give you stronger medications, evaluate your spine for injury, rule out other causes for your pain. They can also assess the nerves that come out of your spine to be sure you don't have any compressed nerve bundles that can cause permanent damage.

I can't think of any good reason not to get seen. I hope you're feeling better, or have had yourself looked at -- or both.


----------



## SillyLady (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies! I told myself if I did not feel better by Monday I was going to the doctor. Luckily, strong doses of ibuprofen helped and I feel a lot better!! I have been alternating between cold and hot compresses, taking ibuprofen, and resting. I feel tons better! I went to work both yesterday and today. So, I don't think I need to go to the dr afterall. 

I was just really really worried. It is kind of scary for someone with a high pain tolerance to all of the sudden be crippled from pain. You know? 

Again, thank you all for your replies!!!!!!!! 
Amber


----------



## Kamily (Jul 12, 2011)

Im glad u are feeling better. 

I suffer from severe back pain and will tell you that once your hurt your back, it seems like it goes out all the time with little effort.


----------



## SillyLady (Jul 12, 2011)

That makes me sad to think about. I hope not, bc that hurts pretty bad!  Thanks for the heads up though.


----------

